# I like snuff bottles



## Jamdam (Jun 24, 2021)

Here’s a couple of oldies. Anyone have any they want to share?


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 24, 2021)

*Sure!  There must be lots of snuff bottles out there.





*


----------



## Jamdam (Jun 24, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *Sure!  There must be lots of snuff bottles out there.
> 
> View attachment 226841View attachment 226842*


A beauty!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2021)

Here is an open pontil snuff bottle, 4 dot.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 24, 2021)

I think it was in 2018 or 2019 but there was on ebay a pontiled snuff that appeared to be 1700s or very early 1800s with partial label intact featuring the "long s" that looks like an f.  Anyone recall it? It was cracked but went high, so I think others realized how old it was upon seeing the font.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2021)

Robby Raccoon said:


> I think it was in 2018 or 2019 but there was on ebay a pontiled snuff that appeared to be 1700s or very early 1800s with partial label intact featuring the "long s" that looks like an f.  Anyone recall it? It was cracked but went high, so I think others realized how old it was upon seeing the font.


I remember something like your describing but not the name. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 24, 2021)

*Here's another:



*


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 25, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *Here's another:
> 
> View attachment 226859*


Great maverick Harry! I always loved them. My Dad was forever watching Bonanza and all the other western movies and shows. Doc Marshall screams old west to me. Thanks for the pictures and the memories buddy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie (Jun 25, 2021)

My only snuff


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 25, 2021)

yacorie said:


> My only snuff


Really nice plus a pontil.thanks for the picture.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 25, 2021)

*Here's a bulk snuff jar:




*


----------



## Palani (Jun 30, 2021)

View attachment 227051


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 10, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> Here’s a couple of oldies. Anyone have any they want to share?View attachment 226837


Just got this in an auction lot-  love the American snuff bottles!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 11, 2021)

*Nice little bottle, but not likely to be a snuff bottle.  Bottles like this one are usually called "blacking" bottles -- black dressing for shoes, harness, etc.



*


----------



## Chukason (Sep 12, 2021)

He


----------



## Chukason (Sep 12, 2021)

Chukason said:


> HeView attachment 229598


Helme's railroad mills


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 12, 2021)

From Helmetta N.J.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 15, 2021)

I actually have a really old snuff bottle, sloppy and pontiled with a flared lip. It's in Pennsylvania. I'll post a pic in a couple of months when I get back.


----------

